# Breakfast choices?



## Davesooty (Apr 25, 2020)

This morning I took my meter reading which was 7.6
By way of a test I had my usual weetabix
2 hrs later reading was 10.3 feel my usual shakiness looks like weetabix are out
Is there a quick fix for this feeling
I’m thinking of an omelette now


----------



## Ljc (Apr 25, 2020)

@Davesooty .Sipping water can help flush the glucose out .
Sadly though often considered healthy, breakfast cereals  are often high in carbohydrates , which our bodies can no longer deal with very well, whereas a traditional fry up minus potato products , baked beans and bread are fine for us . Some folks are fine with porridge others have to avoid it


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 26, 2020)

Davesooty said:


> This morning I took my meter reading which was 7.6
> By way of a test I had my usual weetabix
> 2 hrs later reading was 10.3 feel my usual shakiness looks like weetabix are out
> Is there a quick fix for this feeling
> I’m thinking of an omelette now



7.6 to 10.3 isn’t a disaster... though it would be interesting to know what the result was an hour after eating, as that may have been a little higher.

Less than 8.5 after 2hours would have been easier to hit if you’d started in the 6s too. 

Generally folks here seem to aim for a ‘meal rise’ of 2-3, and you weren’t much higher than a 3mmol rise.

How about full fat yoghurt, berries and a sprinkle of granola?


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 26, 2020)

Eat Natural do a Low Carb Granola which is just 34g carbs/100g Weetabix is double that at 69gcarbs/100g

I sometimes have a 40g serving of the Low Carb Granola with half a dozen rasps or blueberries, two good dessert spoon dollops of Creamy Greek natural yoghurt and a sprinkling of mixed seeds, which works out about 20g carbs. 

....but yes, an omelette is a good choice. I like my breakfast eggs as an omelette because you don't need bread to eat them whereas dippy eggs need soldiers and fried eggs need fried bread to soak up the yolk and scrambled egg without toast just seems unsubstantial. I have mushrooms, onions, aubergine, peppers and cheese in mine and I eat it with a large side salad and cheese coleslaw and that usually keeps me going all day without having to think about lunch.

You may still see your BG rise after breakfast even if you eat nothing but this will likely be down to Dawn Phenomenon.


----------



## Davesooty (Apr 26, 2020)

Does anyone think metformin could be the problem I have read that there are 2 types one being a slow release formula  I am currently on 4 per day 
I am struggling with really low energy struggling to get through day. I am reducing carbs


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 27, 2020)

Davesooty said:


> Does anyone think metformin could be the problem I have read that there are 2 types one being a slow release formula  I am currently on 4 per day
> I am struggling with really low energy struggling to get through day. I am reducing carbs



I‘ve moved your posts into a thread of their own @Davesooty, so that they can get more tailored replies.

The slow release formula often helps people who are struggling with gastric side effects of the regular version.

Are you checking your BG when you feel tired? Lethargy and weariness are often associated with elevated blood glucose levels.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 27, 2020)

If you have been running on carbs for some time switching to burning fat can be a bit hit and miss. 
My personal menu has only low carb foods included, along with the meat fish eggs etc, and I feel a lot better than I did when trying to follow a 'healthy' diet sheet regime from my GP. I used the paper to light a barbecue the day after diagnosis and have never looked back.
If you feel a bit wobbly then a warm drink can help restore normality, and a little something to eat. I get Livlife bread which is only 4 gm of carb per slice, and a sandwich made with that might do the trick - a heap of salad stuff and a slice of meat or good amount of cheese should be eaten slowly sitting down - it is an amazing restorative if you need one. I make a large mug of good coffee add a tiny pinch of salt, a larger one of ground cinnamon and some cream. I don't need Metformin.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I just have eggs, don't  have to think about it then, just reach for the pot chicken...

Weetabix were one of my piggy foods, 6 Weetabix with pint of milk and 3 tablespoons of sugar. Bliss.


----------



## Davesooty (Apr 27, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I‘ve moved your posts into a thread of their own @Davesooty, so that they can get more tailored replies.
> 
> The slow release formula often helps people who are struggling with gastric side effects of the regular version.
> 
> Are you checking your BG when you feel tired? Lethargy and weariness are often associated with elevated blood glucose levels.


Thanks mike, I am now keeping a diary and testing before and 2 hours after meals so I can check on what I’m eating. 
I am going for blood test tomorrow


----------



## Davesooty (Apr 27, 2020)

Lucylemonpip said:


> I make ground almond biscuits (low carb recipe). When cooled, I pop them in the freezer and will have one for breakfast (they don’t take long to defrost), with a cup of coffee with cream. I’ll sometimes have bacon and scrambled egg for breakfast, if I’m particularly hungry or fancy it and have time.


The biscuits sound nice where do I find the recipe ?


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 28, 2020)

Davesooty said:


> The biscuits sound nice where do I find the recipe ?


Hi @Lucylemonpip, I'd be interested in the recipe too. I've tried googling but can only find US-type 'biscuits' which are scone-like or savoury, not what we in the UK know as biscuits. I tried the search function here on the forum too, but didn't find anything....


----------



## HenryBennett (Apr 28, 2020)

Pine Marten said:


> Hi @Lucylemonpip, I'd be interested in the recipe too. I've tried googling but can only find US-type 'biscuits' which are scone-like or savoury, not what we in the UK know as biscuits. I tried the search function here on the forum too, but didn't find anything....



Ditto please.


----------



## HenryBennett (Apr 29, 2020)

Many thanks


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks! I love shortbread so it will be nice to have something similar


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 29, 2020)

Don't use Almond flour unless you have complete disregard for the environment. Almond trees are water hungry, and as most are produced in California, where the water table has reduced markedly, California will run out of water in the next couple of decades. To say nothing of the air miles flying them over here. 

Enjoy your biscuits while you can. Or if you can.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 29, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> Don't use Almond flour unless you have complete disregard for the environment. Almond trees are water hungry, and as most are produced in California, where the water table has reduced markedly, California will run out of water in the next couple of decades. To say nothing of the air miles flying them over here.
> 
> Enjoy your biscuits while you can. Or if you can.



Not to mention the poor honey bees which get carted around the USA in their hundreds of millions, from one pesticide coated mono crop to the next, every couple of weeks, doing essential pollination work. No wonder they are having problems with colony deaths, diseases and parasites. Bees need a variety of nutrients just like we do and they naturally forage many different plants but in these monocrop desserts all they have is almond blossom for 2 weeks followed by cherry and blueberry blossom and apple blossom etc. Then in the autumn, they park them in huge bee yards where there is no natural forage and take away their nutritious honey and give them cheap sugar syrup and soya protein patties to feed on through the winter. There are people who live near to these bee yards who keep chickens and the bees are so starved of natural protein in the form of pollen that they raid the chicken feeders on mass for protein. I have chickens and 8 colonies of bees in my garden and have never seen a bee on a chicken feeder, because they have plenty of natural pollen to forage on to feed their young and each winter my bees survive without loss when commercial beekeepers are reporting up to 50% colony death due to mites and diseases despite treating them with antibiotics and pesticides. 
The whole system is unsustainable and will crash sooner or later


----------



## HenryBennett (Apr 30, 2020)

Well, that’s another potential pleasure dead in the water.


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 30, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Not to mention the poor honey bees which get carted around the USA in their hundreds of millions, from one pesticide coated mono crop to the next, every couple of weeks, doing essential pollination work. No wonder they are having problems with colony deaths, diseases and parasites. Bees need a variety of nutrients just like we do and they naturally forage many different plants but in these monocrop desserts all they have is almond blossom for 2 weeks followed by cherry and blueberry blossom and apple blossom etc. Then in the autumn, they park them in huge bee yards where there is no natural forage and take away their nutritious honey and give them cheap sugar syrup and soya protein patties to feed on through the winter. There are people who live near to these bee yards who keep chickens and the bees are so starved of natural protein in the form of pollen that they raid the chicken feeders on mass for protein. I have chickens and 8 colonies of bees in my garden and have never seen a bee on a chicken feeder, because they have plenty of natural pollen to forage on to feed their young and each winter my bees survive without loss when commercial beekeepers are reporting up to 50% colony death due to mites and diseases despite treating them with antibiotics and pesticides.
> The whole system is unsustainable and will crash sooner or later


Oh dear


----------



## Lucylemonpip (Apr 30, 2020)

I have deleted my almond biscuit recipe. Did not realise about the bees.


----------



## HenryBennett (Apr 30, 2020)

Seems there’s very little we can do these days.


----------



## Lucylemonpip (Apr 30, 2020)

@HenryBennett  - it seems you are right Henry.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 1, 2020)

Lucylemonpip said:


> I have deleted my almond biscuit recipe. Did not realise about the bees.



Sorry Lucy 

It was kind of you to share your recipe. And sorry you have been made to feel uncomfortable.

Hope you continue to enjoy your biscuits. There simply isn’t anything any of us can do to have completely no environmental impact these days, and we all need to find a balance between attempting to live as ethically and sustainably as we can, but also making pragmatic choices for our own health, enjoyment of life and mental wellbeing.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Sally W (May 1, 2020)

I made biscuits yesterday- melting moments from an old bero book! I replaced 400 gm of the flour with fibreflour, 100gm of plain flour- delicious


----------



## Lucylemonpip (May 1, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sorry Lucy
> 
> It was kind of you to share your recipe. And sorry you have been made to feel uncomfortable.
> 
> ...



Many thanks Mike, much appreciated. x


----------



## Lucylemonpip (May 1, 2020)

Sally W said:


> I made biscuits yesterday- melting moments from an old bero book! I replaced 400 gm of the flour with fibreflour, 100gm of plain flour- delicious



Hi Sally, what does the fibre flour taste like, please.  Thanks.


----------



## trophywench (May 1, 2020)

Bero flour! - blimey - that IS going back …..


----------



## Davesooty (May 1, 2020)

Just want to thank everyone who helped with advice following my first ever post when I was struggling with really low energy. 
I have followed advice and gone low carb which has seen my energy levels go up and I’m really happy and energised.
 I came across Tim noakes whilst researching and he just inspires and confirms how important low carb diet really is.
 It is a challenge researching all the foods but I’m also testing regular now also which tells me if I slip up. 
thanks again everyone who helped 
Dave 
I hope this gets to everyone not sure I’m doing it right.


----------



## Pine Marten (May 2, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Bero flour! - blimey - that IS going back …..


Well, I've never heard of bero flour or fibre flour so I had to google! I see bero flour is available from some supermarkets, so is it or fibre flour any good?


----------



## rebrascora (May 2, 2020)

Bero flour used to be one of the only flour brands you could get along with Homepride when I was a child (there were no supermarkets or supermarket own brands in those days and their Bero recipe books were an intrinsic part of cookery/baking in the 1950s, 60s and 70s here in the UK.... They brought a new addition out each year.
It is however just ordinary wheat flour so no better for us diabetics than any other. 
I haven't heard of Fibre flour but guessing it will be a mixture of psyllium and coconut and maybe something else.


----------



## grovesy (May 2, 2020)

Pine Marten said:


> Well, I've never heard of bero flour or fibre flour so I had to google! I see bero flour is available from some supermarkets, so is it or fibre flour any good?


I think Bero was more a northern product,  it just normal flour.


----------



## Contused (May 2, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I think Bero was more a northern product,  it just normal flour.


Indeed, it was a staple with our families up on Tyneside. The story goes: _"Thomas Bell founded a wholesale grocery firm near the Tyne quays and railway station in Newcastle in the 1880s. Among his top-selling brands were 'Bells Royal' baking powder and a self raising flour. Following the death of Edward VII, it became illegal to use the Royal name. As a result, Bell decided to take the first couple of letters from the each of the two words of the brand name and turn them into the more catchy sounding '*Be-Ro*'."_


----------



## rebrascora (May 2, 2020)

Contused said:


> Indeed, it was a staple with our families up on Tyneside. The story goes: _"Thomas Bell founded a wholesale grocery firm near the Tyne quays and railway station in Newcastle in the 1880s. Among his top-selling brands were 'Bells Royal' baking powder and a self raising flour. Following the death of Edward VII, it became illegal to use the Royal name. As a result, Bell decided to take the first couple of letters from the each of the two words of the brand name and turn them into the more catchy sounding '*Be-Ro*'."_



Many thanks for the history lesson. Very interesting. I had no idea that Be-ro was local to the North East. It was one of the main brand names of my childhood, like Heinz and Fray Bentos, so I just assumed it was national if not international.


----------



## Drummer (May 2, 2020)

When I left home my mother got me the latest Be-Ro recipe book, and wrote out her recipe for Yorkshire puddings, My aunty Elsie, my godmother bought me a book on household management. I was not offended - I'm still not at all offended - they knew I needed them.


----------



## trophywench (May 2, 2020)

It was ever McDougalls in the Midlands, though you'd see Bero sometimes in shops and my mama had that very recipe book.  You very often got coupons in womens magazines to send with eg 3d in postage stamps to the company offering the whatever - eg mom got me a Bournvita mug with winking eye and nightcap when I was still at Junior school - possibly had to collect labels or something, dunno.

Various 'provisions' companies used to do such things in the 50s so presumably they did before then too - certainly mom's Bero recipe book predated moi!


----------



## Drummer (May 2, 2020)

I passed my copy of 'the OXO book of meat cookery' on to an aspiring chef some time ago now. She was well impressed, and so were her tutors when she carved a roast turkey (her mum told me) taking the bone out of the legs and holding the meat with the back of the knife and all the right cuts.


----------



## grovesy (May 2, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Many thanks for the history lesson. Very interesting. I had no idea that Be-ro was local to the North East. It was one of the main brand names of my childhood, like Heinz and Fray Bentos, so I just assumed it was national if not international.


I presumed it was a Northern thing as when I moved down south in the late 70's, did not see.


----------



## HenryBennett (May 3, 2020)

Yes indeed. In the late 70’s and 80’s I worked for Rank Hovis McDougall in the grocery division. Bero was a historic northern brand. The same flour as McDougall’s. Bero used the recipe book for marketing purposes and McDougall’s favourite promotion was flour jars.

Other brands owned by RHM at the time were Bisto, Saxa salt, Cerebos salt, Paxo, Atora suet, One-Cal drinks, pasta (can’t remember the brand name), Sharwood’s Green Label chutney, Sharwood’s curry powders. And more but I can’t remember them all.


----------



## Sally W (May 3, 2020)

Lucylemonpip said:


> Hi Sally, what does the fibre flour taste like, please.  Thanks. It tastes just the same in cooking to me. I usually add a little flour in (Bero was the old fashioned recipe book not the type of flour). So in my biscuits I added 80% fibreflour & 20% plain flour. This makes it a bit easier to work with. If you don’t do Keto, (although I know several people on this forum do) then this should be fine as after all cake or biscuit for me now is a treat rather than a daily staple.  You can buy from Amazon or longevity foods website. There are 2 types & I use ultra fine for cakes/biscuits. The regular one is for bread, pizzas etc.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 3, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Bero flour! - blimey - that IS going back …..



Just what I thought when @Sally W mentioned it! It instantly took me back to baking as a nipper at the kitchen table. My Mum loved her Bero book!


----------

